# Cr2 to share- yellow/orange gold crocus - develop advice



## Rose Weir (Mar 19, 2012)

I uploaded the 20Mg original cr2 file containing the crocus blooms. 
Getting a develop setting and trying to understand why the black clipping continues to hold a yellow overlay of all the blooms

http://www.4shared.com/file/vFmS7xmS/IMG_2112.html]IMG_2112.CR2

http://www.4shared.com/file/vFmS7xmS/IMG_2112.html

I configured this folder to allow uploads...I have no idea how that works for a visitor.
Anyone willing to process this image having the settings posted either by screenshot or record is satisfactory

I'll be very thankful for any input.
Rose


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 19, 2012)

Rose Weir said:


> Getting a develop setting and trying to understand why the black clipping continues to hold a yellow overlay of all the blooms
> ...
> Rose



I guess I don't understand what you are seeing, and why it bothers you.
I downloaded the image. In LR4, if I set the black level to +20, the black clipping as measured by the triangle goes away.
The flowers look fine.

I also took the photo into Capture One Pro 6.4, and the histograms also look fine. Here, the "levels", sort of equivalent to the black/white sliders, do not show any (significant) clipping.

I have to leave now, but will look at this later and post some screen shots if no one else has.

Jim


----------



## Rose Weir (Mar 20, 2012)

Its the presence of a 'yellow mask' in the region where the gold crocus are. It appears that it requires local -shadow, local+exposure, local-saturation and then this 'yellow clipping mask' leaves


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 20, 2012)

I see what you mean, Rose, but I can't explain it. The behaviour looks like there is some clipping going on, although that's hard to believe. I suspect it's got something to do with out of gammut, since these are typical colors not reproduced well in non-wide gammut environments, but that's just a wild guess based on my limited knowledge.

Beat


----------



## Rose Weir (Mar 20, 2012)

I think  your suspicion is correct. I don't understand how one actually deals with it but I tagged on to a few words in J.Kost's intro video....out of gammut= desaturate as a 'solution'.
The soft proof would show all these blooms to be out of gamut whatever profile I viewed.
I now have taken a series of shots in various lighting conditions and its the same response but the local brush adjustments cancels it in the regular develop. To have the soft proof be more 'true' would recquire more patience at finding the ultimate adjustment than I have at hand.

At any rate, I have noticed this 'not reproducing the colour' with predominantly orange as well as this mixture of orange/yellow while in the develop mode. I tried with an export of 16bit and the prophoto into CS5 where I came close to adjusting these crocus ...what a HUGE file a 16bit becomes!!!.....but the overall tone of the saved tif back in Lightroom required a bit of a point curve to get the lighting. So having one image that is satisfactory will have to do for me <grin>

Perhaps Lr4 is more sensitive since I don't recall running into this while in LR3-3.6

Rose


----------



## Rose Weir (Mar 20, 2012)

In my other post jimsp responded and could not see the yellow colour on the clipping mask. I duplicated his settings on a reset virtual copy and on a whim put a negative desaturation....yellow clipping mask GONE and the soft proof displays no out of gamut warning colour.
Now to see if the image will export as a decent jpg. The others from the first effort were not so terrific.

Rose


----------

